# Ntd?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Old neon ( owned for 1 1/2 years) developed a hole in his side and looked bloated. treated with antibiotics. Area looked clean and starting to heal. Put back in main tank. overnight developed a white patch on his back. Started standing on his tail. was dead in 8 hours!!
Must have been carrying the bacteria for his life span and when he got old it surfaced. 
Comments?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

or could have got old and more susceptible to bacteria or infections already in your tank...
is no need to panic as a healthy fish can be immune and then not immune as health deteriorates with age, bit like us humans


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

You don't just lose one fish to NTD. It's not limited to just neons either - it can spread throughout a tank like wildfire. The only way to contain it is to remove fish from the tank the very second you even suspect that a fish MIGHT have it. If you leave the fish in the tank until you are sure, it's too late and the disease will be perpetuated.

It probably wasn't NTD though.


----------

